# Shine



## Pianoforte

I've just been reading about this Oscar winning film. I know I should just watch it but any opinions on it?


----------



## marval

Hi Pianoforte

I'm afraid I haven't seen it. The reviews seem good, but I'm sure someone here will have seen it, and could recommend or not.


Margaret


----------



## Rachovsky

Amazing movie. It focuses on the difficulty of Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 3 but It still includes humor through David Helfgott (played by Geoffrey Rush, who is great). They also include some nice pieces like flight of the bumblebee, la campanella, etc. Just remember that it's BASED on a true story and although I believe David really did have schizophrenia or w/e, it's not entirely true (i.e. his fathers abandonment). Watch it! It will make you laugh, while still talking about classical music.


----------



## R-F

I've seen it. When describing it it sounds a little saddening, but it's actually a delightfully uplifting movie. Watch it now!


----------



## Isola

Yes, a fabulous film, deeply moving. Geoffrey Rush was superb and no stunt for his piano playing - you should see him playing the Flight of the Bumble Bee, amazingly talented actor. I echo R-F: Watch it now!


----------

